#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Spot the hazard picture - reveal with click

## fastcar

Hi There,

I have been tasked with making up a spot the hazard interactive picture.

I have a picture with has a few hazards in it, when the user clicks on the actual hazard not just a generic click anywhere on the image the hazard will be circled and maybe a YES will appear somewhere. I would like this type of action to happen for each hazard that is clicked, lets say 5.

I have no example to show as I am not sure if powerpoint can even do this. If not is there any other software I can use to make this.

Something like this https://www.safework.nsw.gov.au/__da...nstruction.pdf

regards
Ian

----------

